# rad fan won't turn off



## babycarlos (Jul 14, 2009)

about a month ago i bought a 96 golf obd2, everything has been fine until now. for some reason the radiator fan wont turn off even after shutting the car down. any ideas as to what it might be. what i do to turn if off is unplug the connector at the motor.


----------



## 2.SlowMK4 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: rad fan won't turn off (babycarlos)*

Could be the ignition switch or fan control module. I know there's one on the MK4's but I don't know about the MK3..


----------



## babycarlos (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: rad fan won't turn off (2.SlowMK4)*

theres a fan switch that threads into the radiator on the drivers side right next to the battery i unplugged the connector and there was a little bit of cooland in there. im thinking that it maybe shorted out. 
now as to the ignition switch. i have noticed that when i turned the car down, the clock and a mileage indicator are still on, is this normal in these cars?


----------



## capsolo99 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: rad fan won't turn off (babycarlos)*

Do you mean it never turns off even after a few minutes?


----------



## babycarlos (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: rad fan won't turn off (capsolo99)*

nope fan wont turn off


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: rad fan won't turn off (babycarlos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *babycarlos* »_now as to the ignition switch. i have noticed that when i turned the car down, the clock and a mileage indicator are still on, is this normal in these cars?

Totally normal for MKIII. For a fun trick, press in the ignition lock cylinder with your finger and enjoy how the radio turns on.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: rad fan won't turn off (babycarlos)*

The fan may run after the engine shuts off, whem the engine coolant is hot. That's normal. But after a short period of the fan running, the coolant temperature should come down, and the fans should shut off.
And by the way, the right side fan is powered by a belt running from the left side fan. If the belt breaks, the right side fans turns anyway (at a slow speed) because of airflow from the left side fan. Carefully check the right side fan to make sure what the belt is good by turnning the left side fan by hand (with the engine coolant cold and the ignition off) to make sure that the right side fan turns and the belt is intact. The belt only costs about $5, so if yours is cracking/cracked, this would be a good time to replace it.
Sounds to me like you may have found a problem with the thermofan switch if you removed the electrical connector and you found coolant inside the connector.
Go ahead and replace the thermofan switch. There are usually more than one temperature range part offered. Look for a 180F-185F switch, the stock part is 200F.
Best Sources are online Sellers for most parts: I use europartsdirect.com for most of my purchases (free shipping for orders over $49). You will be shocked at the priced charged by VW Dealers (most parts are 50%-100% higher). Another favorite source of mine is: stopshopanddrive.com. Other people use: autohausmjm, gap (german auto parts), and rockauto.com. BE CAREFUL of the source/manufacturing location of aftermarket parts. Many aftermarket VW parts are JUNK, made in third world toilets. The worse offender being China. So before you order a part, check with the Seller to see where it was made. 


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 3:50 PM 7-14-2009_


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: rad fan won't turn off (germancarnut51)*

If the rad. switch is lets say stuck. When the car is cool or cold, use a DVM to see if you get a ohm reading. Go from your red wire pin to either of the other two and you should not get a reading. If you do it's the switch.


----------



## babycarlos (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: rad fan won't turn off (dan0954)*

i replaced the fan switch, but no luck. fans still run after shutting the car down. are there any other switches that control the fans. i followed the upper rad hose to the side of the block. i noticed two sensors there. i know one of them is the temp sending unit, but what's the other one. i checked out the relays but found no fan relay, atleast not in the spot where it should be. is this a common issue with these cars?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: rad fan won't turn off (babycarlos)*

Have you tried disconnecting the thermofan switch? If you do when the fans are running, then I would suspect the cooling fan relay module. It's mounted on the front of the left inner fender, and has a clear lid that you can see a fuse under.
The two sensors on the left side of the cylinder head are the combination temperature sensor, temperature gauge sensor (4 pins), and the air conditioner temperature cut-off sensor (2 pins).


----------



## babycarlos (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: rad fan won't turn off (germancarnut51)*

yeah it was the relay module. it had water inside, and as you all you know water conducts electricity. i dried it up, and the fans arent constantly on anymore, i just hope that the module is still good. anyways just incase its bad any idea of where i can buy one.


----------

